
Uber Will Win Music - Mawilliams1215
https://medium.com/@yoroomie/uber-will-win-music-c369b15bf420#.qtx4oavrp
======
tiredwired
Music is too limiting. Might as well just provide wifi and let the passengers
use their personal devices to entertain themselves whatever way they want.

~~~
Mawilliams1215
Adding wifi is something that I totally agree with. Music could be their first
entry into content, which I am sure would be followed by video and other
forms. This also opens up to the question of what do people consumer or use to
pass time when in transit and not the driver?

